# Need some help



## DouglasB. (Dec 2, 2015)

**realized I had this in the wrong section*** 


Good evenin' folks... I'll keep this brief so we can get directly at the meat and potatoes instead of spending time poking around at the salad. 

My fiance and I have been doing a bible study together for about a month. I was raised Southern Baptist... she was raised Mormon. She fell away from God when she was a kid, and turned to paganism, and a "if i live a good life, I'll go to heaven" type of mentality. Well, I've introduced her to Jesus, and she's eating it up... but asks a lot of questions that I can't answer... 

Such as... 
Where did God come from? 
-and- 
How does she gain faith in something she spent so long disbelieving? 

Any help answering those would be appreciated. I'll add more as the come along. There have been more than that which she has asked, but those two stuck out the most. 

Thanks


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 2, 2015)

This is where the church becomes invaluable to you and your partner. Talk to your elders, to your pastor (s). Be on the same page as they are. Go to church both of you: the Holy Spirit is a better teacher than you and I. Your fiance will gain faith by exercising it.


----------



## Madman (Dec 3, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> This is where the church becomes invaluable to you and your partner. Talk to your elders, to your pastor (s). Be on the same page as they are. Go to church both of you: the Holy Spirit is a better teacher than you and I. Your fiance will gain faith by exercising it.



^^ Good advice.  Get into a good bible Study.  Pray for God, by the power of the Holy Spirit, to reveal Christ.  I have found as a father and husband the most important thing I can do for my family is to LEAD them, I MUST LIVE OUT MY BAPTISM in front of them.


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 3, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> This is where the church becomes invaluable to you and your partner. Talk to your elders, to your pastor (s). Be on the same page as they are. Go to church both of you: the Holy Spirit is a better teacher than you and I. Your fiance will gain faith by exercising it.





Agreed, it is very good advice... however, there in lies a challenge. We live in Idaho Falls, Idaho now... There aren't many options on churches here. It's either Mormon, Catholic, or Muslim... There is ONE baptist church, in Jackson Hole (which right now we have about 8 inches of snow on the ground so that drive isn't possible.) 

On top of that, Alissa is adamant about not going to church. She apparently had a bad experience when she was younger. I mentioned church during our bible study last night, and she shuddered. She did however, have an interesting "sign" yesterday that she talked about, but all in all the same questions were asked. 

We talked about "Feeling God's presence" last night... and she looked almost heartbroken when she asked me "what if I never feel it?"


----------



## j_seph (Dec 3, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> We talked about "Feeling God's presence" last night... and she looked almost heartbroken when she asked me "*what if I never feel it*?"


Copied from here and seems a good read for her.
http://www.crosswalk.com/faith/women/seven-ways-to-sense-god-s-presence.html
*1. Come Clean with Him.* Sometimes you can't sense  God's presence because there's something blocking the communication  between the two of you. He hasn't left, but your sensitivity to His  presence might be affected by unconfessed sin in your life. David, the  Psalmist, said, "When I kept silent (about his sin) my bones wasted away  through my groaning all day long. For day and night your hand was heavy  upon me; my strength was sapped as in the heat of summer. _Then I acknowledged my sin to you_  and did not cover up my iniquity. I said, "I will confess my  transgressions to the Lord" -- and you forgave the guilt of my sin" (Psalms 32:3-5).   If you feel God isn't around because the two of you haven't talked in  awhile, or because you've avoided the thought of Him for so long,   confess to God what's on your heart and mind and ask Him to give you an  ear to hear His voice again. 1 John 1:9 tells  us: "If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us  our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness."  When your  fellowship with Him is restored, the communication can flow again. So  get clean (through the forgiveness of Christ) and let it flow. 
*2. Read Scripture Aloud. *When you audibly speak God's inspired Word,  you will sense its power and His presence. The Bible says God's Word is "living and active and sharper than any two-edged sword" (Hebrews 4:12).  That sharp sword will either make you aware of its weight or ***** your  heart through conviction, inspiration, or determination. A pricked  heart is better than a dull heart any day, wouldn't you agree?  
*3. Sing Him a Love Song. *God inhabits the praises of  His people. Ever wondered why you sometimes feel closer to God when  you're in a church service,  singing hymns or praise songs?  Could be  because that's where worship tends to take place. When you start  praising Him, regardless of where you are, you'll  sense His presence,  probably because you're no longer focused on yourself, but on Him. When  we open the door of our hearts to love Him, He will meet us there.
*4*. *Say His Name. *People around you  may be using God's name right and left (as a swear word in anger, or  as  a thoughtless expression). But Scripture says there is power in the  name of Jesus because "Salvation  is found in no one else, for there is  no other name under heaven given to men by which we must be saved" (Acts 4:12).  Say His name aloud -- as the Answer to all you seek, as the Source to  calm your soul, as the One whose presence you long for and you will  sense the power of His presence...and His peace.  
*5*. *Say a Breath Prayer.* There are  times we need Him but we just don't know what to say or where to start.  Start by saying His name and then speak your heart's cry. For me, often  times it's just "Jesus, I need You" or "Jesus, give me a heart for You."  I believe the simplest of cries are the ones that penetrate His heart  -- and ours -- the quickest. 
*6. Take a Walk. *Exercise brings your body, mind and  heart to life. Feel spiritually dead? Get outside, move around, confess  to Him what's on your heart and let Him waken you up, spiritually. My  best times with God are when I'm walking while I pour out my heart to  Him.
*7. Breathe Deeply.* Sometimes we can't sense God's  presence because there's too much of everything else going on. Too much  noise. Too much traffic. Too much confusion. Too many thoughts running  rampant in our minds. Too much anxiety. Center your mind on Him and  start to breathe deeply.  Try it. Exhale the distracting thoughts.  Inhale a desire to sense His presence. Exhale your pre-occupation with  self. Inhale a desire to know Him more completely. Exhale the worries of  the moment. Inhale His peace. Now, don't you feel better already? Can  you begin to sense that you're in His arms? There's a reason His Word  says "Be _still_ and know that I am God" (Psalms 46:10).


----------



## formula1 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re:*

Just asking but are all these churches closed in your town???  And I only looked for Baptist ones.

Calvary Baptist Church
785 1st Street

Eagle Rock Baptist Church
1080 S Bellin Rd

Gethsemane Baptist Church
2345 W Broadway St


----------



## j_seph (Dec 3, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> How does she gain faith in something she spent so long disbelieving?
> Thanks


Start finding testimonies of Gods works in peoples lives. Start here and branch out farther.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=853925&highlight=testimony

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=850719&highlight=testimony

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=745946&highlight=testimony

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=701830&highlight=testimony

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=286497&highlight=testimony

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=227227&highlight=testimony

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=39443&highlight=testimony

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=13984670


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 3, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Just asking but are all these churches closed in your town???  And I only looked for Baptist ones.
> 
> Calvary Baptist Church
> 785 1st Street
> ...



I will look into that... perhaps I was given bad info when asking for a baptist church locally. 

Still doesn't change the fact that it'll take a miracle to get her to actually go to one.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Madman said:


> ^^ Good advice.  Get into a good bible Study.  Pray for God, by the power of the Holy Spirit, to reveal Christ.  I have found as a father and husband the most important thing I can do for my family is to LEAD them, I MUST LIVE OUT MY BAPTISM in front of them.



Exactly! In my tradition it is called to live one's confirmation daily. I strongly believe that in Christ we are on the same page here-- even though the names differ, the reality does not.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 3, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> I will look into that... perhaps I was given bad info when asking for a baptist church locally.
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that it'll take a miracle to get her to actually go to one.



With the help (nurture) of the church she will be rid of her shame and guilt about her past and will be more forgiving about the church (  her past experiences in it) and much more at ease with herself  in  a faith relationship.

Most pagans view the divine as a spirit being existing in the "cycles" of life and are not spiritually dead. Most view the cross and the sacrifice of our Lord and the saints with this cycle reasoning. Try that perhaps. The cross will get her out of the cycles and into the views from the Kingdom, or-- a look in from the outside. Once she gets it, through the cross, she will not need a miracle to get her to do stuff--like attending church and giving to charity etc...

If you yourself are going to be her teacher, I suggest you get some local authority over you. It is easy to wing stuff sometimes as in Christ no one flies by the seat of his own/or her pants when ministering.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re:*



DouglasB. said:


> I will look into that... perhaps I was given bad info when asking for a baptist church locally.
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that it'll take a miracle to get her to actually go to one.



Understood!

If any of these churches are good (you are the only one to figure that out) or if there are others that might work, I encourage you to find one that both you and her might like and go to it, no strings attached!  Trust in a church takes some time to establish when you have been burned.  It took me 8 years.  But that doesn't mean you can't try, just be patient and understanding just like Jesus would have you be!

To your questions:

1) Where did God come from? He just is!  That's a hard concept for curious folks, but true.  Since God is spirit according to scripture, that idea isn't easily understood in our physical world.  I'm good with not understanding that.  Some aren't.  My advice to you is to search scripture and really find some that will help you and her more fully understand the nature of God, that is, His Love, His Son, the reason Jesus died and rose again.  There is so much love in God's intentional plan to redeem us from sin through Christ, it will paint a clear picture of His loving nature.  Then, the where doesn't matter so much!  At least, that's my view.

2) How does she gain faith in something she spent so long disbelieving? 

Faith is a growing thing that starts at your turning to Christ.  You don't get there overnight, but when you put your trust in Christ, it begins to change.  It's not really you that grows your faith, but Christ working in you who grows you up in Him.  It truly is a lifetime of learning and I still no of no one on earth whose faith is complete.  Plant roots in Christ, start on that journey, and see what amazing things He does in you!!! 

On the other side of the coin, you faith can't grow if you are not plugged into Christ through prayer, thanksgiving, scripture and eventually, other people who area also in Christ.  It takes time, yes, but it is worth it!

When you and her get there, you both will know it's not about being good enough, it's about being God's and allowing Him to change your life and make you brand new!!!!  What an amazing life and eternal future you have!  God Bless!


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 3, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Most pagans view the divine as a spirit being existing in the "cycles" of life and are not spiritually dead. Most view the cross and the sacrifice of our Lord and the saints with this cycle reasoning. Try that perhaps. The cross will get her out of the cycles and into the views from the Kingdom, or-- a look in from the outside. Once she gets it, through the cross, she will not need a miracle to get her to do stuff--like attending church and giving to charity etc...



I will need to look into that a bit more. I can't pretend to know much about paganism, but anything to help connect it easier to her is beneficial... 

I'm not really trying to lead her, as much as I am just trying to share with her why I believe as I believe, and overall what I believe. She's only recently shown an interest in it. I got her to start reading the Left Behind series, and that opened the floodgates to conversations I never thought I would have with her. 

I always promised her I wouldn't push anything on her, but I'd be here to answer anything she had if I could. I didn't really expect it to go much farther than that.


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 3, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Understood!
> 
> If any of these churches are good (you are the only one to figure that out) or if there are others that might work, I encourage you to find one that both you and her might like and go to it, no strings attached!  Trust in a church takes some time to establish when you have been burned.  It took me 8 years.  But that doesn't mean you can't try, just be patient and understanding just like Jesus would have you be!




I pulled up the websites to all of them. I am going to go to Calvary Baptist this Sunday and see what it's all about. She has a friend in town from Arizona, so it'll give me an easy out of the house without her feeling obligated.


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 3, 2015)

Well... I really don't know what to say right now, folks... I mentioned to her via facebook messenger that I was going to go to Church this Sunday, and she replied by asking me to wait til next week so that she could go too. 

If you knew this woman, you'd understand just how big a miracle that is...


----------



## formula1 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re:*

God is in the miracle business!!!


----------



## GameMgr270 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just a few tips: 
1. Don't throw too much at her all at once. You will only overwhelm her. It will take time for her to digest some concepts. Stick to the fundamentals. Jesus and his message of "believe and act". The HS will guide you when you seek Him with your whole heart. 

2. Get in a good bible based church but don't put your faith in any one church. Churches will let you down. People will let you down. Make sure that it's always The Word that leads you.  Use the church to fellowship and sharpen/be sharpened.

3. God always was. He created time.  Before humans and sin, there was no clock. There was only the present. There still is no "time" in the spirit realm, which is where heaven and Angels are, only "time" here in the physical realm due to sin. 

4. Think of faith like a diary. You start with a blank page but after days, weeks, years of taking baby steps and acting on your beliefs, you begin to fill the diary with pages of experiences where God came through and where he acted in the midst of tough times on your behalf. Initially when you first start you don't have many experiences to stand on and it may feel like you're praying to a stuffed animal but that's where you have to decide if this "God" is real and I truly believe in Him then everything He says is true and fully dependable. That's where faith starts. With the smallest of steps toward acting on your beliefs and then looking for God in the situation, you will see that He always comes through, not always how you wanted (remember Thy will not my will) but he always comes through and when you begin to further align your wants and desires with His ways you will become closer and more easily recognize when He speaks and moves.


----------

